# Winchester Super X3



## bwana67 (Feb 28, 2008)

Looking at buying a Winchester Super X3 in 3 1/2" any comments on this gun good or bad.

Thanks


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Bought a synthetic SX3 3 1/2 in. and can't say anything bad about it. Its the first semi auto I have owned and simply love it!!! Swings nice, light enough to carry all day, little to no recoil and very very fast!!! It has only jammed on me a couple time but that was because of so many corn stalks, wheat stems etc causing it not to function properly. Also very simple to clean. You wont be dissappointed.


----------



## mallard mauler (Dec 6, 2006)

dont have a sx3 but a sx2 but if they work as great as my sx2 they are worth there weight in gold


----------

